# So how impossible would it be to find a plug and play used cab for an M125



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://winchester.craigslist.org/grd/5046589367.html


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Been waiting for some one to respond to your post. A lot of views.... no takers.

I'm certainly not an expert here or even close! But I will comment, reluctantly. I would be concerned what other damage was done to the tractor besides the cab. I would take a guess that the wiring is shot. Heat like that might have also melted the seals internal and out. Our Kubota is put together with what looks like caulk between major sections. If that melted then what? Did any of those components warp? For me, to many unknowns as well as a long project that I wouldn't have the time for. Besides, Them parts start to get expensive quick!

Good luck!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Only way I would buy it would be if I already had a replacement cab lined up and knew what was included and the costs...

The guy that's selling it probably thought he could find a cab too....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Only way I would buy it would be if I already had a replacement cab lined up and knew what was included and the costs...
> The guy that's selling it probably thought he could find a cab too....


Exactly. That's why I posted here first!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Did you call any salvage yards to see if anyone had anything?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Checked a few online inventories but didn't make any calls.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks like heartache and empty bank account waiting to happen. Pretty sure M125 had a computer for the transmission.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Buying a tractor burned that bad is a recipe for disaster. It's not worth the headaches. Heat destroys a lot of things that look fine otherwise.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Buying a tractor burned that bad is a recipe for disaster. It's not worth the headaches. Heat destroys a lot of things that look fine otherwise.


No doubt. I much prefer wrecked projects. I'm on my third. I still find this one moderately intriguing though.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

What about turning it into an open station? Might be the perfect opportunity to finally have that full leather recliner we all really want on a tractor! You know the ones with the cup holder pre installed in the arm . You could also go in style with a big sun umbrella the kind you get for the beach....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> No doubt. I much prefer wrecked projects. I'm on my third. I still find this one moderately intriguing though.


I had an M-125 briefly. Saw an opportunity to get into a 126X which is a lot nicer. It wasn't a bad tractor, but "whatever floats your boat", as they say. It does have 16 speed power shift and a 5 cylinder engine, which Kubota isn't using in that size tractor anymore. They went with a 4.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> What about turning it into an open station? Might be the perfect opportunity to finally have that full leather recliner we all really want on a tractor! You know the ones with the cup holder pre installed in the arm . You could also go in style with a big sun umbrella the kind you get for the beach....


That would probably be the best route. Open station. Eliminate any wiring that isn't absolutely necessary. Unfortunately, slowzuki points out the transmission needs a brain.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> That would probably be the best route. Open station. Eliminate any wiring that isn't absolutely necessary. Unfortunately, slowzuki points out the transmission needs a brain.


Was it the Tin man in the wizard of Oz? If I only had a brain..... Ha!! Brains these days can't cost that much! Just follow the yellow brick road....

The leather recliner however. That's where you spend the money!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

There was a Mennonite guy around that would buy burns and do just the min to get them going. Homemade wiring, switches etc. Tractors would run but looked awful. He would farm with them...


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone close by that could take a look at it?


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

You should try the Mennonites in south western Ontario, they cut the cabs off tractors. Apparently using tractors is ok but air conditioning is a sin


----------

